# Dating Dilema?



## Tamera (Apr 18, 2004)

How can you date if you have IBS? It's so hard for me. I notice I hold back a lot because I have IBS. I want to date but I'm scared because I have IBS and I don't want to tell them and also what would they think of me after they know. I also wonder if I stink when I go on dates. I get so paranoid. Dating would just be so stressful for me. HELP. Also can a I get males point of views. IF all you males here didn't have IBS and you dated a girl and you found out she had IBS, honestly how would you guys react. What would you think and do?


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

It wouldnt bother me personally, i'm quite an understanding person. If you didnt tell me and you kept rushing off and making excuses not to go out i'd probably get the impression you'd lost interest in me..


----------



## FDNY83 (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree with DrD


----------



## Ruheena Ayub (Sep 16, 2004)

hi there, im 23 and have been seeing my boyfriend for 5 months. we live quite a distance away so I have to stay over at his house (or vice versa). therefore I had to tell him about my IBS (cos of the million pills i have to take before dinner and before bed). I didn't know how he would take it but he has been really understanding and looks after me when i'm ill. Its also better when we go out because he knows now what type of foods i can and can't eat and even tho i order pizza without cheese....he just finds it amusing when the waiter asks 'Pizza without cheese???' Anyways my point was if someone really likes you for you, it doesn't matter if you have ibs...because they will like you anyways regardless and if they don't understand try to educate them about it as much as possible so they know that sometimes you might not be well. I hope things work out for you....dont let ibs stop you enjoying life cos we only get one shot at it.


----------



## Jeff S. (May 30, 2004)

Hey, I'm from Cleveland also. We can date and be stressed together!I know what you mean, though. I hate being anxious when I'm out...it's the worst feeling ever. I find that once I'm out for a bit and settle, I'm usually alright. It's just overcoming that initial anxiety that sucks.


----------



## ibstuvcd (Apr 20, 2004)

ive ben seeing my girlfriend since thanksgiving. i landed her right after her dating a total jerk and she was thrilled to find a nice guy. her lil sister has williams syndrome which is similar to down syndrome. so she is more understanding and welcoming than other people who dont have terrible health problems. she knows my mom hallucinates and that i am trying out zoloft for anxiety and have crazy stomach problems. she drives down to visit with me once a week. we'll use sit around and watch tv and talk for part of the time and then find something to do or go out and get something to eat. last week we went to the zoo to see some really nice xmas lighting and what not. dont get discouraged. i met this girl thru instant messenger believe it or not. because of ibs, reflux, lactose intolerance or whatever the hell is wrong with my digestive system, my quality of life sucks big time. i only had 3 classes this semester, quit my work, and i might just barely pass 2 of them with d's. i only prey that my gastroenterologist will help me this time around. I cant take this anymore. tired of being slow aobut everything and wasting so much time due to discomfort. why oh why lord?Dennis~aim:deepcloud9


----------



## eva (Aug 16, 2004)

I found it very hard to date in the beginning of this ******* disease, but I thought that I better try to live my life the way I wanted, the best I could. You dont have to tell everything about the symptoms, but there is nothing to be ashamed for. Its not like you asked for this. My boyfriend doesnt seem to have a problem with it, he asks me how I feel and buys the food I need. Anyway. Im sure you are a great person and if a guy is interested in you, i cant imagine that your ibs would matter. They are often more understanding than one believe...


----------

